# My ISP blocked port 80... How can I still run my domain on my Win2K server?



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

I have Cox @home for my ISP. They recently blocked port 80. I was running several small web sites off my Windows 2000 server. I use free DNS from ZoneEdit.com and hn.org. hn.org only allows you to put an IP and not another port after it - I thought of doing 0.0.0.0:8080 or something like that. ZoneEdit allows you to put AnotherHostedSite/whatever - so, I could use this for some of my sites becuase I do have a couple actually on a host company's servers. ZoneEdit allows you to only have 5 free uses of DNS. I need more sites than that. Yes, I could pay for thier wonderful service, but I'm pretty cheap and would like a way around it. These sites don't get a lot of traffic. Is there any other free DNS service that would work? Or any other way around this? What about something on my PC? Hmmm.... I wonder how DSL would work out?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

The ISPs have begun blocking port 80 due to the tremendous problems caused by the spread of the Code Red and CR II worms. I don't like it, but i don't blame them either. It sure did cut down on the port 80 scans my system was getting.

Since I run a web server from my DSL (dynamic IP, ugh!) and my ISP also started blocking port 80, I moved to another port too. Some folks have opted for 81, other like myself fror even less obvious ones. Since you are using Zone Edit that does not support ports, could you use a redirect file on a static web server somewhere? I realize that you only have 5 "free uses" and need more, but I use a redirect from a static page to point to my home web server. The home server's pages are displayed in a framed page that appears to the user to be on the static web server. This might answer at least part of your problem.

When ever you run a web server, please keep a tight firewall, check www.incidents.org or something similar for the latest news on worms/viruses and update your anti virus software frequently. Since you are running Win2K, frequent visits MS's updates site will help too.

I use Zone Alarm to limit access to my home server from only those IP's I choose.

Good luck, let us know how the problem is progressing, hopefully to a solution.

mole


----------



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

Well, I found some good news on ZoneEdit.com's site. I haven't tried it - YET, but here's what I found...

My ISP blocked port 80, how can I run a web server?

Don't worry, you can still run one!

1.Sign up and get started with ZoneEdit.
2.Make your web server listen on port number like "6000" or "5000"
3.Check to see if your web server works by in a browser using a URL: http://3.4.5.6:6000/. Use the port number that you're listening on and the real IP address of your machine. 
4.Add the "IP Address" for your web server in ZoneEdit: "ww2.domainname.com" points to "ip address". 
5.Add a Web Forward entry for your domain called "www.domainname.com" that points to http://ww2.domainname:6000/

We recommend turning cloaking off in this case, letting people know thay are going to http://ww2.domainname.com:6000 is usually OK, and it allows the browser to perform better.

I'll try this later and let you know how it goes.

Cory


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

So what you are saying is Zone Edit does (or does now) support ports other than 80? It looked like you were originally saying they could not redirect to a different port. If you can get things to work now, thats great. You may even find that running a web server on a port other than 80 raises the security fence slightly. Since most systems will be on 80, the principal hacking will be there. 

I have reason to run FTP on my system and have considered moving the FTP server to a different port too. Its more or les a private system and only myself and a handfull of people have reason to use it, so sitting on a "standard" port is not essential.

Again, keep us posted on your tests.

mole


----------



## computer-aces (Apr 19, 1999)

I've beaten the system!!!

I've got the site on my server using a port other than 80 (which is blocked) and I think it looks like I don't have a website on my IP address. I've searched on ZoneEdit.com and found the following solution....

My ISP blocked port 80, how can I run a web server?

Don't worry, you can still run one!

1.Sign up and get started with ZoneEdit.
2.Make your web server listen on port number like "6000" or "5000"
3.Check to see if your web server works by in a browser using a URL: http://3.4.5.6:6000/. Use the port number that you're listening on and the real IP address of your machine. 
4.Add the "IP Address" for your web server in ZoneEdit: "ww2.domainname.com" points to "ip address". 
5.Add a Web Forward entry for your domain called "www.domainname.com" that points to http://ww2.domainname:6000/

We recommend turning cloaking off in this case, letting people know thay are going to http://ww2.domainname.com:6000 is usually OK, and it allows the browser to perform better.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I left the cloaking on. So, it looks like people are actually on my site and don't have the port number after it.

I'm glad I finally figured this one out.

Hope this info helps someone out!!!

Cory


----------

